
Node v8.2.0 - nikolay
https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v8.2.0/
======
nikolay
Async Hooks

* Multiple improvements to Promise support in async_hooks have been made.

Build

* The compiler version requirement to build Node with GCC has been raised to GCC 4.9.4.

Cluster

* Users now have more fine-grained control over the inspector port used by individual cluster workers. Previously, cluster workers were restricted to incrementing from the master’s debug port.

DNS

* The server used for DNS queries can now use a custom port.

* Support for dns.resolveAny() has been added.

npm

* The npm CLI has been updated to version 5.3.0. In particular, it now comes with the npx binary, which is also shipped with Node.

------
nahum1
That cluster thing while debugging was a mess. I was writing extra code for
this kind of bug.

